# Help making a domino holder



## chuck 5620 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi All,

I want to make a domino holder, that has five slots of 1/2 inc at about 50 degrees slant.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

50º slant? That's quite a bit. I would think holding dominoes straight up would be better.
A 1/2" bit in a router table would then be an easy way to make dados in a length of stock.
.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Chuck, In reading this I am uncertain of what "inc" means. *Inch* or *Inclination*? If it's inch, that's easily done. If it is inclination - that would most likely be a table saw cut. This is where a picture could be worth a thousand words. *OPG3*


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

chuck 5620 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to make a domino holder, that has five slots of 1/2 inc at about 50 degrees slant.
> 
> ...


I understand completely. There is a small router that I've seen (posted on thei forum) that has an adjustable base and would be able to cut the slots you want; however, you could also do this using a table saw. Use a dado blade, or just make lots of cuts with a regular blade, then sand the bottom.

The domino racks I've seen have grooves with about a 10° slant off perpendicular (or 80°). The 50° you specify is way too much of a slant.

******


----------

